# Fly Fishing Guides in Rockport Area



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

Does anybody have any recommendations on a good fly fishing guide in Rockport area?


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

try Capt. Eric Knipling, I highly recommend him

PM sent


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Capt Sally Moffet


----------



## oddfly (May 10, 2007)

Try Chuck Naiser or Ethan Wells.I can get you their numbers if you would like them. Both of them know how to handle the boat for fly fishermen (or women) Good Luck!


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

Sally Moffet or Billy Trimble


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Dean Thomas, aka Slowride, will take you fly fishing from a kayak. Dean's conviently located in beautiful mid town Aransas Pass.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Nesloney, forgot his first name. David, I think. 

I know he has a website.

12lb


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

I'd like to second Capt. Lowtide's recommendation. Capt. Eric Knipling is an exceptional guide.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

I haven't talked to Chuck in a year or so, but he's a superb fisherman and extremly knowledgeable:

http://www.chuckscates.com/


----------



## Afey (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd reccomend Capt Mike Cook. I've fished with a couple of the guides mentioned above and found them to be a little intimidating. Capt Mike is very patient and taught me more about flats and fly fishing than the others. He put me on a lot of reds. He's also a lot of fun to fish with.
www.cooksguideservice.com


----------



## Aggie '96 (Oct 27, 2006)

I went with Sally Moffett on 7/23 and had the best time of any guided fishing trip ever. She is an exceptional woman and really knows her stuff.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Capt. Dean Thomas of Slowrides guide service intimidating? The guys an excellent fisherman and is non stop entertainment. He guides with kayaks, Capt. Sally is out of Rockport and does both boat and kayaks. I can see why some of the above can be intimidating.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Sally's a hoot. I haven't fished with her, but she was one of the guides with a large group in went with in the Spring.

Ask her how she broke her PowerPole. LMAO!


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

Capt Andy Hernandez 
www. chasintails.com

he is very patient and a hell of a nice guy


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

I have fished with Sally,Chuck,and Mike Cook. All of them know what they are doing and specialize in fly-fishing. Use one of them and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Another vote for Billy Trimble. But all of the recommended guides are good.
It depends some on what experience level and what you expect from the guide. Their is always the personality match portion.

I have had lousy times with highly acclaimed guides and great times with ones that have a rep as crusty old cusses. In general I like any guide that puts me on fish. And if I actually catch something then that must be some kind of exceptional guide, almost a miracle worker.


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Billy Trimble*

I had a blast on a guided fly trip with Billy Trimble last month. I flew my dad down from Iowa so that he could catch his first red on a fly. Billy had us on fish within 15 minutes. It was the best fishing trip of my life. I have been obsessed with redfish since we went. Hell, I bought a boat.


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

Afey said:


> I'd reccomend Capt Mike Cook. I've fished with a couple of the guides mentioned above and found them to be a little intimidating. Capt Mike is very patient and taught me more about flats and fly fishing than the others. He put me on a lot of reds. He's also a lot of fun to fish with.
> www.cooksguideservice.com


Dittos for Capt Cook, haven't fished with the others but Cook is patient, fun & a teacher.


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

I have to give a nod to both Billy Trimble and Slowride (Dean Thomas). Both are great guys and are on fish more than most. No matter what, you'll have a great time with either of them. Billy is more of a teacher than Dean if you need a little guidance. Dean is always on fish...I know cause he calls us while he's fighting them just to rub it in! I wouldn't concider either of them intimidating by any means

I am familiar with most of the others mentioned and have heard great things about most of them. I can only vouch for Billy & Dean personally. Sounds like you got some great leads...have a great trip no matter who you go with. Just remember, guides, no matter how good they are, can't control mother nature or her creatures.


----------



## ghillhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

*Trimble*

Another vote for Capt. Trimble. Great guide.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

David Nesloney, Jr.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Two more votes for Billy Trimble and Mike Cook. They're both fun, patient, and knowledgeable.


----------

